# Tips for new user???



## GaryG

Hi guys

Just got my machine v3 for the office from hasbean and wondered any tips for a new user to consider??

Also the cups wobble around with the vibration of the machine any tips to stop that???

Pairing it up with my eureka mingon for the grind.

Shall I get a naked PF and vst??

Thanks in advance guys!!


----------



## Glenn

You could get some non slip matting for the drip tray, or a dampening matt for the machine

That is the biggest failing of the Silvia - it makes cups jump about all over the place


----------



## 7877

I assume you mean cups on the top moving about? Certainly cups shouldn't be moving on the drip tray as you pour! I didn't have a major issue with that, they would rattle a bit sometimes. Perhaps the case has worked loose a bit? Maybe could do with strip down and tightening up?

The mignon is known for clumping and the Silvia can be finicky with grind. But if you can get it fine and more importantly consistent and clump free you should be able to get some good results.

Unless your are fitting a PID then you will want to google about temperature surfing.

Other than that the Silvia is a pretty straightforward and solid machine.


----------



## GaryG

No my cup rattles on the drip tray I have to hold it to keep it in place.


----------



## johnealey

Is it possible that the ulka pump has worked its way a little loose in its rubber collars or is touching the case? Whilst they do make the top warming plate rattle a bit especially with cups on, the drip tray normally not too bad.

Worth a quick look to rule out, maybe?

John


----------



## GaryG

I'll have a look and see if I can fix that!!


----------



## simon333

Hi,

There is a mod I have seen but I have not tried it yet........follow the link

This guy has done some crazy stuff !

http://www.schneordesign.com/Avi/SilviaMegaMod/Silvia10.htm


----------



## Glenn

On about 3 Silvias I have trained people on (their own machines) the cups jumped about on the drip tray

Dampening was required. The rubber non-slip car dashboard matting fixes this issue


----------



## johnealey

Hi Simon

Thinking laterally (and ignoring the comment on the link about scratches) would two strips on the powder coated upper frame that the drip tray slides into and the cup tray sits on offer the same level of isolation without the "aesthetic hit"?

Also thinking again about this, a set of scales under the cup will also reduce any vibrations and allow you to weigh in/ out as a side benefit .

A full water tank does seem to offer some damping as do some sticky felt pads under the existing rubber feet.

Hope of help

John


----------



## simon333

Hi John,

Like I say, I haven't done this mod as yet but if and when I do it I would make sure I was using the very soft silicone tube (same as the water pipe but smaller) for extra vibration damping, and yes the position you suggest sounds fine....on the plus side it is'nt a lot of money to give it a go either !

Simon

Gary........as for tips.......what I found to be helpful is after you have put your ground coffee into the basket, stir it around breaking any clumps in a circular motion and evening it out with a cocktail stick or similar before tamping......it has improved my coffee


----------



## AussieEx

My cups sometimes go wandering. It depends on the cup - glasses seem to be the worst offender and I usually use Duralex Picardies.

OP the key tips are:

- Temperature surf (I generally use the "30 seconds since brew light went off" rule). Also for steam - wait about 30 seconds after flicking the switch to start steaming. The sweet-spot is to start steaming just before the boiler light goes off (to keep the boiler activated)

- Get the grind right.

- Weigh your coffee in. 16g is a good starting point with the stock basket in my experience

- Practice

- Practice

- Practice(!)

Oh, and just stick on one bean for a while. It takes a while to tame Miss Silvia, but it makes it easier if you eliminate as many variables as possible. When I first got mine, I had some fantastic shots (flukes) and some real howlers that I wouldn't give to anyone to drink.

And to prove the rule of YMMV (see the previous post), I haven't tasted a difference from when I was trying everything to eliminate clumps to now when I just level it off, tamp and go. It's converted me to the "clumps dissolve on tamping" camp.


----------



## GaryG

Well that's a good start I've been trying 18 grams and to be honest the shots are horrible and very bitter

16grams is my next tweak


----------



## Mrboots2u

GaryG said:


> Well that's a good start I've been trying 18 grams and to be honest the shots are horrible and very bitter
> 
> 16grams is my next tweak


Please weigh your coffee dose and the espresso out also ...

This gives you a recipe over a period of time , which we can understand , and then help you with adjustments if it isnt to your taste


----------



## GaryG

What's a good weight out for a starting reference??


----------



## Mrboots2u

GaryG said:


> What's a good weight out for a starting reference??


16 g dose 32 g out over 25-35 seconds.

Taste report back if needed

If you dont lke this recipe its easier to make the grind finer and reduce the weight of espresso made , rather than going back and forth..


----------



## GaryG

Ok so I've got to around 25 seconds and 32grams output the shot is much smoother in taste but my puck is soggy and sometimes sticks under the machine??

If I change the grind the shot comes out quicker.

What should be my next step?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

If it tastes OK, don't worry about puck being soggy or sometimes sticking.


----------



## GaryG

Had a few attempts this morning at pulling good shots.

I seem to be getting a lot less creama than I was with the gaggia Classic

The grind is virtually at its lowest I can go on the mignon and a few times coffee hasn't started to come through the shot

If I grind less fine I struggle to hit 32g output in under 25 seconds

Any suggestions would be welcome

Thanks guys


----------



## froggystyle

What basket are you using?

I would go back up to 18g in a double basket and aim for 30g out, taste it and then go 35g out and see what the difference is between the shots.

You need to taste a spectrum of shots with the same bean, weight in but with different output weights to see what you like, or what the machine can achieve.

The problem with these price range machines is consistency, you have to be spot on to get a great shot, this come with practice, so keep pulling shots, write down what you did and how it tasted then try another shot but different extraction times, weights in, grind...

Takes a while for it to click!


----------



## GaryG

I think it's the standard basket it came with

Would it be a good idea to buy a different basket ?? Also would the benefits of naked PF help me??


----------



## froggystyle

Guessing double then...

A naked can help, it can show if your distribution and tamping is right, plus it looks nicer than the spout version.

Make sure you have plenty of the same bean, and keep playing pulling shots and tasting, the only thing you want to keep the same is distribution and tamping.


----------



## simon333

Have you adjusted your opv?

It's been known to improve crema, flavour, mouthfeel etc etc

Take a look at this link


----------



## GaryG

No I haven't tried that I'll have a look more closely and see how that's done.

I just seem to struggle to get anywhere near the same flavor as I did with the classic.

It's closer but no cigar!!


----------



## garydyke1

GaryG said:


> I think it's the standard basket it came with
> 
> Would it be a good idea to buy a different basket ?? Also would the benefits of naked PF help me??


The standard basket is happier with a 16g dose, a video of prep would be useful. Its odd you have a) choked shots and b) gushers under 25 secs


----------



## GaryG

Ok video it is!!! Watch this space !!


----------



## Kitch

New kid here, bit clueless... Regarding Laser Film! The stuff on top of the v4 models in the cup heating area - better to leave on or take off?

Apart from that, it's a sound solid bit of steel. Very happy with it!


----------



## AussieEx

Kitch said:


> New kid here, bit clueless... Regarding Laser Film! The stuff on top of the v4 models in the cup heating area - better to leave on or take off?


That is purely for packaging purposes - remove before first use (my V3 also had a while protective film/sticker on the drip tray).


----------



## Dunk

Some super useful tips here, looking forward to trying out my recently purchased V3!


----------



## Boatfip

I recently bought a v1 in good condition - it's 10 years old and still works like new, so I'm sure you'll have many years of enjoyment out of yours!


----------



## mesitisg

Hi all,

I have my v4 for 18 months now. Added an Auber PID with preinfusion, a flat head screw ims shower screen and a15g vst basket with a blind portafilter.

My grinder is a Eureka Zenith 65e.

Only today did I get to adjust the Opv pressure from 11bar to 9 and all I can say is it's probably the most improving action I have taken towards a better shot.

So my advice is to do the opv adjustment asap since a good grinder and pid cost quite a bit start from this.

Getting to my best ever shot today has been a journey of sorts and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Now try taking it done to 8 bar


----------



## nicholasj

I assume the Silvia leaves the factory with 15 bar? Reducing the pressure to 8 or 9 seems to be a necessary step. Does EVERY Silvia owner need to make this adjustment? A YouTube video states this is to help use a less fine grind! So I ask why doesn't the Silvia get shipped with a 9 bar setting?

i know I'm missing something obvious here! Doh!


----------



## seeq

nicholasj said:


> I assume the Silvia leaves the factory with 15 bar? Reducing the pressure to 8 or 9 seems to be a necessary step. Does EVERY Silvia owner need to make this adjustment? A YouTube video states this is to help use a less fine grind! So I ask why doesn't the Silvia get shipped with a 9 bar setting?
> 
> i know I'm missing something obvious here! Doh!


Silivia, like many domestic coffee machines can be adapted or come with either pressurised portafilters or portafilters to take ESE pods. Both need 15bar of pressure to work. The market for these machines are not coffee enthusiasts who are willing to taste 20 bad cups of coffee before getting a really good one. They are aimed at people who are happy with consistently OK coffee, so pressurised PF's and ESE pods are perfect for that market. But these machines are perfectly good enough, just need to adjust the pressure to achieve better results.


----------



## mesitisg

Mrboots2u said:


> Now try taking it done to 8 bar


Yes, I hear lots of people going to 8 bar..

Is better?


----------



## nicholasj

Right! Where do I get the little guage to check the adjusted pressure please?


----------



## mesitisg

nicholasj said:


> Right! Where do I get the little guage to check the adjusted pressure please?


For something cheap http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xportafilter+pressure.TRS0&_nkw=portafilter+pressure&_sacat=0

More expensive https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/filter-holder-with-manometer-and-digital-thermometer-package.html


----------

